# Safe to put tape over fresh BM Advance?



## MNpainter33 (Apr 14, 2020)

Need some advice on when it's safe to put tape over fresh surface of BM Advance.

I'm relatively new to the paint world (have done mostly carpentry until recently) and have my first job painting both walls and trim coming up. HO insists on using Advance for trim. My plan is spray the trim, then mask before I roll the walls.

Given the relatively long dry and cure times for Advance, is it safe to apply a tape for delicate surfaces like 3m 2080 after 24 hrs?

I've used advance before but never on trim and haven't had a scenario where I would need to mask over it. I suppose someone more experienced wouldn't need to mask the trim in the first place but at this stage I don't have the confidence for that yet.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

MNpainter33 said:


> Need some advice on when it's safe to put tape over fresh surface of BM Advance.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the paint world (have done mostly carpentry until recently) and have my first job painting both walls and trim coming up. HO insists on using Advance for trim. My plan is spray the trim, then mask before I roll the walls.
> 
> ...


Yellow frog tape is the only one I would trust. Its always a gamble taping fresh work, but Advance hardens up pretty good after 24 hrs. I would just cut and roll it with no tape.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> MNpainter33 said:
> 
> 
> > Need some advice on when it's safe to put tape over fresh surface of BM Advance.
> ...


He speaks the truth👍👌


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

May depend on the color. Advance has some drying/curing issues in dark colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

MNpainter33 said:


> Need some advice on when it's safe to put tape over fresh surface of BM Advance.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the paint world (have done mostly carpentry until recently) and have my first job painting both walls and trim coming up. HO insists on using Advance for trim. My plan is spray the trim, then mask before I roll the walls.
> 
> ...


Here's your chance to learn to cut a straight line. It's easy to cut in walls against trim because you have a backstop in the trim, which is already straight. Just use a medium sized angled brush and start at the top of the trim piece, working your way down with the brush slightly touching the trim. You'll learn how much paint to put on the brush. I find the faster I go, the straighter the line, up to a point. Unlike carpentry, if you mess it up you can always go back and fix it. Also, having the wall color tuck up under the trim slightly always looks better than the trim waving around on the wall. The time you spend learning this and doing it several times will still save you the time and expense of taping. Good luck!


----------

